# Building my diesel



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Progress so far. Next is tint. 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job so far! Those headlights are awesome!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks. I have a lot more planned for her but that costs money so one thing at a time. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looking up there man . I have had me cruzen for 3 years and have finally purchased Tint for me windows . F35R20 the state mandated legal limit .


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Well I don't really care about state limits I'll take the repair order. I'm going like 17ish all the way around till I get a repair order. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Love those headlights! The car looks good in that color too.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I got that same car but light interior. Headlights are sick, I just bought vinyl for my tail lights. Ill have to post picks later in the week


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Eventually I'm getting new taillights but till then I wanted darker so I just smoked mine I think it made a world of difference.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Got my windows tinted. 18% all around.



















don't mind the S10 in the one picture that's my Buddy's truck

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I like the look all around!


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Coilovers finally came



















Love the turn out








Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I couldn't do this to a brand new car but it does look good


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

:goodjob:


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

It literally took us like an hour to do it since it was such a new car 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

Which coil overs did you go with? I'm looking for something with damping adjust-ability to improve handling.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

You went lower! Gosh dang! I cannot drive my diesel without scrapping on something to save my life. I plasti dipped my stiff like yours a while ago. Didn't like chrome. I also tinted my taillights but used rustoleum. Way to dark so I used a rag with gas and it wiped right off.


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks great. Im waiting to get time to order my coil overs and get them on also!!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks very nice!


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

I honestly don't remember where I got my coilovers from and I'm over seas at the moment so I can't just go see what brand they are. I plan to adjust them lower when I get my new wheels but right now I don't really scrape unless I have another person in the car


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Glad you all like it when I get home I'll be posting more pictures


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

What kind of headlights are those?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Love your headlights, but you seriously need to get some fog lights. Those plastic covers make the whole front look cheap.


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Fog lights are definitely on the list of things to get I just have to find some that I like.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I too am curious which headlights those are?? link me! also was it plug and play?


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

are your coilovers these by chance? 

CXRacing Chevrolet Cruze CoilOver Suspension Kit (09+) – Motoresu


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes those are the coilovers I got and they were easy to install I did it in about 45 mins. As for the headlights I don't have the link for them. I found them on ebay and they were plug and play but the light strip I had to wire into my park lights.


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

bad_diesel said:


> ...
> View attachment 68473
> 
> Progress so far. Next is tint.


Is this the headlamp set you purchased?

If so, how well have they held up over time? Any problems with them?


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

The only problem iv noticed is the film over the lens started to flake off but a little wet sand fixed it. Other than. That they have been amazing


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks good. :goodjob:


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is a better pic I ment to post awhile ago of her after I got her all cleaned up


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

Finally got my intake put on. So far I love it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bad_diesel said:


> Finally got my intake put on. So far I love it.


How about a sound clip?


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll try to post one tomorrow


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Love my built diesel Cruze


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Complete emissions delete?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If I still have mine when the warranty is gone I hope they have the emissions delete mastered. It'll be the first thing I do.


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

Subscribe


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

money_man said:


> If I still have mine when the warranty is gone I hope they have the emissions delete mastered. It'll be the first thing I do.


I only have 9'000 miles on my car lol if I have a problem it's not hard to swap it back out


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Complete emissions delete?


yes


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Planning on running it on the dyno? Curious what kind of extra power it'll put down.

Same with fuel economy.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Planning on running it on the dyno? Curious what kind of extra power it'll put down.
> 
> Same with fuel economy.



Dyno at 160hp 330ft lbs and close to 60mpg on the highway give or take alittle


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Those are good numbers. Wouldn't mind seeing the hp a little higher.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

money_man said:


> Those are good numbers. Wouldn't mind seeing the hp a little higher.


its way better than stock it's a completely different car and fun to drive. Don't forget that's a pretty good increase the factory number is engine hp not rear wheel hp. The rule of thumb is you loose about 20% threw the Trans. It will get higher with a turbo and injectors ?


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> yes


SO, can you tell us what (and more importantly HOW) you did what you did?? Inquiring minds would love to know!! @Jdrury15


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Jdrury15 said:


> its way better than stock it's a completely different car and fun to drive. Don't forget that's a pretty good increase the factory number is engine hp not rear wheel hp. The rule of thumb is you loose about 20% threw the Trans. It will get higher with a turbo and injectors ?


Yeah I think most ctd's are showing 130whp.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Pretty simple just have to call and ask one of the only companies in doing this they have it on you tube. They are coming out with some down pipes and other stuff very soon just not going to advertise it because EPA reasons and it will only be available by phone only.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> Yeah I think most ctd's are showing 130whp.


Though they also dyno close to the factory crank output, at the wheels, for torque. 240-250 lb-ft.

And modern drivetrain loss is at most 15%.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Though they also dyno close to the factory crank output, at the wheels, for torque. 240-250 lb-ft.
> 
> And modern drivetrain loss is at most 15%.


Yeah which means they've underrated their tq values or the overboost is working on the Dyno


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> Yeah which means they've underrated their tq values or the overboost is working on the Dyno


I'd believe that. I would assume the cars making those numbers are dynoed properly - aka, in 4th gear. 

I'm thinking of dynoing ours during our annual dyno day, and I'll make sure it's in 4th when this is done.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Jdrury15 said:


> Dyno at 160hp 330ft lbs and close to 60mpg on the highway give or take alittle


That's basically the same numbers Trifecta posted without a delete though...
http://i60.tinypic.com/nedus8.jpg

And if I set my cruise control to 70, in my totally stock cruze, I get 52mpg.

I guess I'm not seeing a lot of benefit compared to the massive increase in NOx.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I'd believe that. I would assume the cars making those numbers are dynoed properly - aka, in 4th gear.
> 
> I'm thinking of dynoing ours during our annual dyno day, and I'll make sure it's in 4th when this is done.


What annual dyno are you talking about I see your in Washington Twp Mi i live in Macomb Twp Mi your not far from me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's with the Camaro/Firebird association I am with. Though I've heard rumors about the venue being sold, so I'm not entirely sure this year. 

It'd suck, cause Vince (Trifecta) gave me a tune so the **** thing will work correctly on the dyno, and I've been waiting to run it.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

MP81 said:


> It's with the Camaro/Firebird association I am with. Though I've heard rumors about the venue being sold, so I'm not entirely sure this year.
> 
> It'd suck, cause Vince (Trifecta) gave me a tune so the **** thing will work correctly on the dyno, and I've been waiting to run it.


my buddy Derek rents out Milan drag way for his annual DNR Customs outlaw diesel dyno and drags. I was going to throw my car on there but I have a wedding that day witch sucks.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, that always seems to happen...it's like they plan things on purpose, haha.

Well, you're definitely not far. Macomb Township was one of the places we looked at houses in. 

Wouldn't be surprised if you see my Cobalt or the Cruze floating around. The Cobalt is pretty easy to spot (during spring/summer/fall), and the Cruze is a little easier with the black MSRs on during not-winter.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm also local. I definitely wouldn't mind checking out your Cruze. I want to hear what it sounds like with the exhaust straight through!


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

bad_diesel said:


> Eventually I'm getting new taillights but till then I wanted darker so I just smoked mine I think it made a world of difference.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Please excuse my ignorance, I'm new to this type thing, but how did you smoke those taillights? They look sweet! That's something I'd be interested in doing to mine. Thanks!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

A few different ways. Most common is Niteshades, another common thing is a vinyl tint. The most expensive, but best-looking is having someone use a spray gun, with black paint and clear-coat mixed to achieve the same translucency, with the utmost in surface finish/gloss.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Overspray said:


> I'm also local. I definitely wouldn't mind checking out your Cruze. I want to hear what it sounds like with the exhaust straight through!


Where you located and you can check it out anytime.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

ethana912 said:


> bad_diesel said:
> 
> 
> > Eventually I'm getting new taillights but till then I wanted darker so I just smoked mine I think it made a world of difference.
> ...


I beg you, have them done the right way. 



Jdrury15 said:


> Overspray said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also local. I definitely wouldn't mind checking out your Cruze. I want to hear what it sounds like with the exhaust straight through!
> ...


I'm in Washington as well.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks really nice man!!

What's next? Wheels/Tires?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Overspray said:


> I'm in Washington as well.


Where abouts in Washington?


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Overspray said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Washington as well.
> ...


Just off West Rd and Van ****, towards the M53.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Iv'e been to WA a few times. My sister lives in downtown Seattle, and good family friends live in Everett (Everest?), about 45min north of Seattle.

Went to Mt. Rainier once. The drive up and down the mountain was pretty fun.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

razercruze15 said:


> Iv'e been to WA a few times. My sister lives in downtown Seattle, and good family friends live in Everett (Everest?), about 45min north of Seattle.
> 
> Went to Mt. Rainier once. The drive up and down the mountain was pretty fun.


Wrong Washington, haha. We're talking Washington (Township), MI



Overspray said:


> Just off West Rd and Van ****, towards the M53.


Ahh, so you're near the Post Office. 

I'm over near 27 and Jewell.


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

Overspray said:


> I beg you, have them done the right way.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Washington as well.


I'm not sure what the right way is, but I did them yesterday and they turned out great!


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

We totally high jacked OPs thread. What's next with your Cruze?!


----------

